# Ohio Mega Bass Classic is back for 2020 (Lake Erie/St Clair 10/22-23/2020)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been working on restoring a classic for our team tournament trail for sometime now. We miss Ky Lake dearly but the lake is suffering right now and driving 7 hours not to catch much was not much fun for most of our anglers. Participation suffered dramatically with only 25 teams going the last year 2018. Folks just did not want to go with the poor catches seen before our event was scheduled that year. We have decided with such a world class fishery right in our back yard to go ahead and take advantage of it. We will launch from Elizabeth Ramp in the Detroit River so that if weather becomes an issue we will be mostly protected from it. All waters that are legal to fish will be open to our participants including Canada. If weather is determined to be hazardous in St Clair or Erie we would put them off limits for the period of time that they are hazardous. We are excited about trying this and I think the teams will be very happy with the amount of fish you will be catching. Below I have a link to our website showing our schedule and how to qualify for the classic.

OMBTT Page http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OH...MENTTRAIL.html

OMBTT Classic page http://www.ombtt.com/2020CLASSICPAGE.html


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

WE ALREADY HAVE $2,000 CASH FOR THE CLASSIC FUND DONATED FROM OUR SPONSORS.


CLASSIC PAYOUT EXAMPLES:

LAST YEAR WE AVERAGED 36.57 PAYING TEAMS OVER THE 7 EVENTS.


EXAMPLE WITH 30 BOAT AVERAGE OVER THE 7 QUALIFYING EVENTS:
$1,800.00 PER EVENT (CLASSIC FUNDS) X 7 EVENTS=$12,600.00
20 BOATS PARTICIPATE IN CLASSIC = $4,000.00
TOTAL = $16,600.00
1st $7,000.00
2nd $3,500.00
3rd $2,000.00
4th $1,500.00
5th $1,100.00
6th $900.00 
7th $600.00 



EXAMPLE WITH 40 BOAT AVERAGE OVER THE 7 QUALIFYING EVENTS:
$2,400.00 PER EVENT (CLASSIC FUNDS) X 7 EVENTS=$16,800.00
30 BOATS PARTICIPATE IN CLASSIC = $6,000.00
TOTAL = $22,800.00
1st $8,000.00
2nd $4,000.00
3rd $2,500.00
4th $2,000.00
5th $1,700.00
6th $1,300.00 
7th $1,100.00
8th $1,000.00
9th $700.00 
10th $500.00


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Our 1st event has been rescheduled. Here is our game plan so far due to the virus.

April 11 Indian (rescheduled to 09/19/2020
May 3 Grand Lake (Back up date 07/25/2020 Celina)
05/30 Buckeye
06/28 Erie
07/18 Indian
08/08 Alum
09/13 Rocky

At this time all permits for tournaments are void on all state property till 04/15 and I am pretty confident that will be extended. We are making changes by re-scheduling events and also changing our requirement for our Classic at Lake St Clare/Lake Erie. We are now going to require all members fish a minimum of 4 events and can buy into 2 events if necessary. I am also going to not allow out of state members without approval to the Circuit (Ohio Mega Bass Tournament Trail) only. We do not have any members anyways but the circuit is meant for our Ohio anglers and the 4 event requirement is the same as in 2018 for our Ky Lake classic. We wanted to do this due to rescheduling may create even more conflicts for our angler and we want to accommodate everyone we can this crazy year. This is going to be very challenging for all tournament directors.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

just saw a post, no tournaments til May 15th. Lakes trail cancelled their first 2 events.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BASSINONE said:


> just saw a post, no tournaments til May 15th. Lakes trail cancelled their first 2 events.


cancelled one, rescheduled the other


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

April 11 Indian (rescheduled to 09/19/2020
May 3 Grand Lake (rescheduled to 07/25/2020 Celina)
05/30 Buckeye
06/28 Erie
07/18 Indian
08/08 Alum
09/13 Rocky


----------

